# 31 Days of Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Snagging all these. Lots of the usual stuff, but plenty of stuff I haven't heard yet. Thank you for finding and sharing these!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you for this link, lots of good stuff here!


----------



## JRSly (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel way out of touch..but is there anyway to actually communicate on Tumblr? The link to the 23rd album is incorrect and I'd like to let the creator know.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I noticed that, too. It kinda sucks .. I REALLY wanna know what songs are in that missing one.


----------



## JRSly (Sep 18, 2014)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I noticed that, too. It kinda sucks .. I REALLY wanna know what songs are in that missing one.


Good news! I thought I had used these links originally when I downloaded them last week, but apparently not...I discovered after making my post that the original post in August has the correct link! It's a good album, fun old school game tracks.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Last month, I did download 10 albums. I tried today and don't understand the page. Where is the music? I don't know what tublr, rss, or any of that other stuff means (I just got off dial-up in late 2010, and still don't have a cell phone or cable/satellite tv).
So, where did the music go?


----------



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

Scroll down, you'll come to the original post eventually.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay, I found last year's music but I don't know how I did it. Sigh. Most downloads are listing as forbidden, or suggest I go to Amazon. 23, 17, 16, 15 ... I found that if I go back and try again, sometimes I can get the dead links to work. Ha! There's an old Marianne Faithful song about which I had completely forgotten. I wouldn't have considered many of these songs Halloween songs, but in the context of the compilations, I can see it.


----------



## JRSly (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay..burning through one more post to get past the silly rule where I can't post links until I get to the whopping post count of 3...


----------



## JRSly (Sep 18, 2014)

diajoh said:


> Okay, I found last year's music but I don't know how I did it. Sigh. Most downloads are listing as forbidden, or suggest I go to Amazon. 23, 17, 16, 15 ... I found that if I go back and try again, sometimes I can get the dead links to work. Ha! There's an old Marianne Faithful song about which I had completely forgotten. I wouldn't have considered many of these songs Halloween songs, but in the context of the compilations, I can see it.


Like I mentioned a little earlier, I was having some issues with one of the links, but I found the very first post seemed to have all working links. Here's a direct link to that post.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

They're doing this again this year - a couple of mixes are up and rolling.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I found the 2013 mixes, but when I searched for the 2014 ones, all I found were dead links. Does anyone have or know where to find the 2014 mixes?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have them. It's close to 3 GB of files though.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Eeek! 3GB is massive! I won't even think of asking you to upload them.  But if you come across any working links, please let me know.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll keep my eyes peeled....I know the guy who does those mixes was an active member in ffshrines.forum.com, so you could check over there. He usually put his links in there as soon as he posted them on his tumblr. Check for the Halloween 2014 thread.....


----------

